# Wanting to Move to Canada! - Working/Holiday Visa



## MegaCress (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I want to move to Canada after finishing University (summer/winter 2014), so I will have a degree and I have family out there, looking to move to Toronto area. 

Im wondering what is the best way to go about moving to Canada because basically I want to move and stay there, I am thinking going out on a working/holiday visa and seeing if I can get a job and stay out there? Is this what most would recommend? 

Also am I better off doing this through a company like STA travel or is it easy enough to do on my own? As I will have somewhere to live for the first month but I am unsure about all the smaller details companies like STA usually do for you but I otherwise am completely blind about... 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## MegaCress (Nov 25, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What sort of work do you do?


----------



## MegaCress (Nov 25, 2013)

I have experience in just normal bar and retail work so I dont think it would be a problem to get a job if i went on a Working holiday visa. 
I am currently getting experience working within human resources and maybe some marketing.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The WHV is obviously no problem to get you to Canada and for sure there is bar work aplenty. However, without NOC skilled work experience it will be near to impossible to stay beyond your WHV. Note, its often difficult to find skilled employment on WHV as most employers are hesitant to invest in an employee with a known expiry date.


----------



## MegaCress (Nov 25, 2013)

what classes as skilled work experience?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Skilled work experience means:

Managerial jobs (NOC skill type 0)
Professional jobs (NOC skill type A)
Technical jobs and skilled trades (NOC skill type B)

Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2011

You must have at least 12 months of full-time, or an equal amount in part-time, skilled work experience. Full-time work means at least 30 hours of paid work per week.

Alternately, you'd need an employer willing to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you as a foreign worker, but, they have to prove there are no suitable candidates already in Canada.


----------



## MegaCress (Nov 25, 2013)

thankyou, 

one last question! 

So if I was to go out to canada on a WH visa and somehow managed get a job for 2 years and have enough work experience would i then be qualified to apply to become a citizen?

sorry if my questions seem 'dumb' but everything seems awfully confusing!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

MegaCress said:


> thankyou,
> 
> one last question!
> 
> ...


No, you would be able to apply for Permanent Residence if you were able to do the above.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Skilled work experience means:
> 
> Managerial jobs (NOC skill type 0)
> Professional jobs (NOC skill type A)
> ...


So is it this "Managerial jobs (NOC skill type 0)
Professional jobs (NOC skill type A)
Technical jobs and skilled trades (NOC skill type B)

Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2011

You must have at least 12 months of full-time, or an equal amount in part-time, skilled work experience. Full-time work means at least 30 hours of paid work per week"

OR THIS

"Alternately, you'd need an employer willing to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you as a foreign worker, but, they have to prove there are no suitable candidates already in Canada"

And is the at least 12mths experience in the field for in canada or your home country when applying for a skill visa?

Both my wife and i are in Type B with 4yrs and 9yrs experience respecively.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> So is it this "Managerial jobs (NOC skill type 0)
> Professional jobs (NOC skill type A)
> Technical jobs and skilled trades (NOC skill type B)
> 
> ...


It's either or.

The work experience, for CEC, is within Canada.


----------

